# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Du lịch Scotland, những điều bạn không tưởng - du lich Scotland l

## yeuhanoi

*Đất nước kỳ diệu*

Khi đến với Scotland, bạn sẽ choáng ngợp với vẻ đẹp của những lâu đài cổ kính, uy nghi… Đây cũng là nơi khởi phát truyền thuyết về quái vật hồ Loch Ness kích thích sự tò mò của cả thế giới.

_ Lâu đài Edinburgh, từng là pháo đài của hoàng gia Scotland, nơi được cho là nhiều ma nhất thế giới_

_Hồ Loch Ness và ảnh chụp quái vật truyền thuyết Nessie biến nơi đây thành điểm du lịch số 1 của Scotland
_
Quê hương của nhà văn lừng danh Athur Conan Doyle, tác giả tiểu thuyết trinh thám “Sherlock Holmes” đã cuốn hút hàng triệu độc giả toàn cầu. Không chỉ thế, Scotland là nơi xuất hiện đầu tiên của những chai rượu Whisky đúng chất và nồng ấm.

_Lâu đài 5 sao Queen Mary, từng là nơi ở của nữ hoàng Mary, ở đây có hơn 100 sân golf lớn nhỏ_

Scotland là cái nôi của môn thể thao quý tộc: Golf. Golf ra đời từ thế kỷ15 và môn thể thao này được lan rộng khắp Scotland. Hiện nay ở quốc gia này có rất nhiều sân golf với vẻ đẹp thơ mộng và hiện đại bậc nhất châu Âu.


_Một góc sân golf hiện đại nhất Scotland: Rowallan Castle Golf Club và sân gold cổ nhất thế giới Musselburg Links_
*
Những nét văn hóa đặc sắc*

Có lẽ đối với du khách khi đến thăm Scotland điều ngạc nhiên nhất chính là những người đàn ông mặc váy. Những chiếc “Kilt” (váy) truyền thống được người đàn ông mặc lên người rất dày, làm bằng len để giữ ấm. Hoa văn duy nhất của “Kilt” là caro, và mỗi dòng họ, bộ tộc lại sở hữu những mẫu ô vuông và màu sắc riêng.

_ Đàn ông Scotland mặt “Kilt” (váy) vào ngày thường, lễ hội, tiệc cưới và cả ở công sở
_


_Váy không áo
_Tại Scotland, cha và con trai mặc “Kilt” đi lễ nhà thờ, vị dân biểu quý phái mặc “Kilt” vào tòa nhà quốc hội, binh lính mặc “Kilt” trong các cuộc diễu hành… tất cả đều thể hiện sự trân trọng và niềm kiêu hãnh của người Scotland.

*Lễ cưới kỳ lạ*

Đám cưới của người Scotland là sự kết hợp của những phong tục truyền thống và hiện đại. Trong đám cưới, cô dâu và chú rể sẽ cùng chịu những thứ nước bẩn từ bạn bè, người thân mà không được né tránh, chạy trốn. Sữa đông, trứng thối, cà ri thiu, nước xốt cá đã bốc mùi, mật đường, bùn, bột, xúc xích,… chính là những lựa chọn để tạt vào người cô dâu và chú rể.

_ Những người bạn thoải mái tạt nước bẩn vào người cô dâu trong lễ cưới tại Scotland_

Sau đó người dân trói cô dâu, chú rể, hoặc cả hai vào một cái cây rồi vác đi quanh làng, quán rượu… Bạn bè đi theo thổi còi, hò reo để tuyên bố đám cưới trước mọi người. 

*Lễ hội Raisin Monday của đại học St Andrews*

Tại trường đại học St Andrews, vào năm học mới, những sinh viên năm cuối sẽ dẫn một sinh viên mới đi tham quan trường. Khi đến lễ Raisin Monday vào tháng 11, sinh viên mới sẽ đưa cho người phụ trách của mình 0,45 kg nho để tỏ lòng biết ơn và mong nhận được tấm giấy xác nhận viết bằng tiếng Latin.


Sinh viên nào không đạt sẽ bị ném vào đài phun nước. Hiện nay, nho khô được thay bằng một chai rượu vang, và té nước thay bằng trét bọt xà phòng. 

Sinh viên tỏ ra rất hứng thú khi được tham gia vào buổi lễ Raisin Monday của trường St Andrews.

----------

